# passendes Design für Schulcommunity; Bitte Vorschläge



## gamerfunkie (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich bin dabei eine Schulcommunitypage aufzubauen und benutze das CMS Joomla(Weiterentwicklung von Mambo). Bin auch gut dabei , habe schon viel gecodet usw. hat alles gut geklappt. Jetzt suche ich  das passende Design und Layout.
Es sollte folgende  Anforderungen erfüllen
auf der Startseite aktuelle Events
Shoutboy auf der Startseite
muss nicht so meeega-übersichtlich sein(sprich: der Faktor kann vernachlässigt werden.
Layout breit genug, das ein Forum drin Platz findet
sollte insgesamt belebt und nicht so kalt und trocken wie eine Firmenseite sein
Also, wenn ihr Ideen habt, fände ich super. Postet sie hier oder schickt mir sie per mail(besser hier posten, dann kann das gane noch diskutiert werden)
email: erik.rostock@web.de
Mfg gamerfunkie


----------



## thecamillo (7. August 2006)

War auf der Seite http://www.joomlaos.de/ muss eure sein und wenn ich das so sehe bereibt man da Kommerz? Wenn man dir was postet bekommt man da auch Geld? Wenn nicht ist es für mich zuminest nicht Interessant!

MFG thecamillo


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (7. August 2006)

thecamillo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> War auf der Seite http://www.joomlaos.de/ muss eure sein und wenn ich das so sehe bereibt man da Kommerz? Wenn man dir was postet bekommt man da auch Geld? Wenn nicht ist es für mich zuminest nicht Interessant!
> 
> MFG thecamillo


Bitte was?


----------



## ecology (7. August 2006)

Hi!
Was sollte man denn jetzt posten, ein Skizze oder eine Erklärung?

Also mal was zum Design:
Also ich würde als hintergrund einen Ausschnitt einer hölzernen Schulbank machen auf der dann der Inhalt in Form von Zetteln gesetzt ist. Also im Prinzip wie auf einer echten Schulbank.

Dazu könnte man als Shoutbox in Schreibschrift direkt auf die Bank schreiben, also wie die kleinen Sätze wo immer auf so vielen Schulbänken stehen  

Wie wäre das?


Ecology


----------



## helaukoenig (10. August 2006)

Also, ich würde keine Schulbank nehmen, das wirkt doch eher abschreckend. Stattdessen viele Bilder mit fröhlichen Menschen, weißer Hintergrund, das wirkt luftig und frei und dazu aktivierende Farbkobinationen wie Orange-Blau oder Gelb-Grün.

@thecamillo: das findet ich bemerkenswert. Weil dies ein kommerzielles Projekt sein kann, ist es für dich nicht interessant. Dabei habe ich gerade deinen Hilferufe und die eingegangene Tipps zum Thema winassistent gelesen und da geht es doch ganz eindeutig um ein kommerzielles Projekt. Ansonsten möchte ich an dieser Stelle noch einmal um die Einhaltung grundlegender Rechtschreibungs- und Zeichenregeln bitten. Das erleichtert das Lesen enorm.


----------

